# What's good for Neocaridina



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey APC,

My rack is looking a bit nasty, I was planning on redoing it, buying a new rack getting some 10gal rimless tanks from a LFS. I am currently keeping Neocaridina species, blue pearls, yellows, snowballs, and red cherry shrimps, and I was wondering what would be the best water parameters for them. On planet inverts, it says they prefer to live in higher pH water, but I know people have kept these guys in tanks with AS. How much do they like it. I want to have some input from those that have breed and raise Neocaridina before. 

I am currently keeping mines in inert 3M colorquartz 'black.' Only my cherry and yellow shrimps have bred, my snowballs and blue pearls haven't really been doing much. All the tanks are filled with the same substrate. Tanks are around 79-80 degrees. The pH for the tanks is around 6.8-7.2 I believe (will have to check once I am home.) My red cherry shrimp tank has driftwood so it's really brown with tannins. I believe the pH for the Cherry tank is a bit lower than the other tanks.

I want some feedbacks from members because AS is expensive and I don't want to go around using it all up if I don't need to. The only reason I would want AS is my plant would be a lot healthier, and by plants, I mean mosses I will use for the tanks. 

Please comment and give me feedback!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

you tank sound Ok, but has couple i will change if I am you, 1. ph I would keep it at 6.6 -6.8 and the temp i will keep it 75-77, hope this will help


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you're just planning to breed neocaridina its easy. you dont need aquasoil. just use a dark substrate pH will not matter much just keep the water parameters stable. neocaridina will breed under most aquarium conditions as long as your tanks are deveoped they will breed. just throw in some moss for them to graze on. your water params seem to be fine right now.


----------

